# Ithaca model 37.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Decided I am going to buy a slug basrrel for one of my model 37's(http://www.ithacagun.com/). It probably will be the 12ga and use 2 3/4 shells as that is the chamber size . (http://ithacagun.com/store/index.php?ma ... 49fe3aa3ed)
24" DeerSlayer I Rifled Barrel 12 GA Blued $275.00.

I would like the web site for B squared scope mounts for shot guns. I did a search with no luck on the company site.

 Al


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Al,rifled slug barrels are available with a cantilever mount permnently mounted on the barrel.I have one and it works well you can remove the slug barrel and replace without changing point of impact.Frank C.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Only one I have seen with the scope canileaver is the Hastings which is about $100.00 more dollars.

Thanks any how.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.b-square.com/


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Al your right about the extra cost of the canalever mount but the seperate mount taint cheap,and it is mounted to the reciever not the most accurate on a switch barrel shotgun.I bought mine reasonable at a gun show years ago.The handy thing is you can just switch barrels for birds and not disturb scope for Bambi.Good luck ether way Frank C.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Al, for what it's worth I would steer clear of the Hastings barrels. In all fairness mine could have been a fluke, but I bought a Ithaca brand fully rifled barrel with the cantilevered scope mount and it shoots so well on one of my 1100's that I don't take the H&R single shots out of the safe anymore. I bought it as a factory second for $70 and had to make an ejector stop for it, but it flat shoots with Barnes Expanders!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*" but I bought a Ithaca brand fully rifled barrel with the cantilevered scope mount and it shoots so well on one of my 1100's" *

What?

When I visited Ithacas web site I only saw barrels for Ithaca's. None of them cantilevered either. so you must have gotten a Hastings or some other brand barrel.

By the way Hastings has declared bankrupcy.

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Nope. For a time at least Ithaca made barrels for several different makes..as Hastings does. I chose an Ithaca brand for several reasons. The Hastings barrel did NOT shoot well at all, and every rifled 37 I've heard of has shot very well, and I certainly couldn't beat the price!

And I'm definitely glad I did.

Search the used market, AL. I'll keep an eye out and let you know if I find anything.

Dan


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> By the way Hastings has declared bankrupcy.


At the risk of sounding like a smartass......

I'm not surprised!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's the exact barrel, but for a Browning.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =153198039


----------

